# Navigon 2100 nach einer Woche defekt?



## px2 (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo 
hab nun seit gut einer woche das navigon 2100 
heute in der früh der schreck ich drücke auf den einschalter und nichts passiert obwohl es am netzteil hängt und der akku voll geladen ist.
kann mir jemand helfen damit ich es nicht schon wieder einschicken muss


----------



## Wannseesprinter (19. Januar 2008)

Kannst du das Navi irgendwie mit einem Knopfdruck in den Werkszustand versetzen?


----------



## px2 (19. Januar 2008)

nein kann ich nicht wär aber auch nicht nötig weil es noch im werkszustand ist


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. Januar 2008)

Kurz und bündig: Die Gewährleistung in Anspruch nehmen.

Ich habe einen PDA eines alten Arbeitskollegen gekauft. Dieser lag einen heißen Sommertag im Auto, Akku ade.


----------

